# Private Schools...  is it what it is cracked to be & not just toff?



## Mudball (May 25, 2018)

There are a few private schools around here and being Surrey, you can see some really posh cars going in and out of these.  I am pretty sure that fees are not cheap either.  The received wisdom was its for a very privileged section of the society. 

I played a round with someone recently and got talking.  He was middle class, 50+ and recently started golf after the kids flew the nest.  Interesting conversation with him which changed my perception of private families. In a nutshell he put 2 kids thru private schooling and they earned top grades and went to good university and now into strong jobs in the city.  

The bit that changed my view was when he mentioned that they did not go to many good holidays or other luxuries so that they could pay for the kids to go to pvt school.  He did mention that there is a gulf among the kids and he has dropped off the kids to play dates/birthdays to big houses

Now the kids have flown, he has the money (and time) to play..  plus he has rediscovered his wife and they go on hols.  so looks like not everyone is not rolling in it at these schools after all.


----------



## CliveW (May 25, 2018)

I sent my two sons to private school in Edinburgh back in the late 90s. I was self employed at the time and it was a great sacrifice to afford the fees. I worked from 8am to 7pm six days a week for eight years to pay for their education. We had no family holidays and we didn't drive a fancy car, but it was paid for. I couldn't afford to pay into a private pension either but to me it was worth it to give them the best opportunity I could.

Private schooling (Or public as it's called in England) now seems to be the preserve of "New" money as most children are from families who can afford the best whereas a generation ago it was the likes of solicitors, bankers and gentry who sent their kids to private schools.

Neither of my boys went on to university, but they both have jobs they enjoy and are extremely happy.

Would I send them there if I had the choice again? Probably not, but I feel I have given the best start in life I could.


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2018)

I went to public school. My parents were not minted. Was it worth the sacrifice? Probably not. It gave me a good education, taught me independance early, but also in being independant, it taught me a lot of bad habits. If I had kids, and I don't, I would keep them at home, and make the little blighters work like a trojan.


----------



## Mudball (May 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I went to public school. My parents were not minted. Was it worth the sacrifice? Probably not. It gave me a good education, taught me independance early, but also in being independant, it taught me a lot of bad habits. If I had kids, and I don't, I would keep them at home, and make the little blighters work like a trojan.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine went to Boarding school and is doing really well. But for the life in her, she would never send her kids to Boarding..


----------



## GaryK (May 25, 2018)

Going off at a slight tangent and not intentionally hijacking the thread, I was "fortunate" enough to get into a grammar school.
Up until that point, I had excelled in education, but the grammar schooling just did not work for me - I believe that I would have been much better going to a regular state comprehensive.
Add into the mix that the school was single sex (boys), I think that did not help me in life (coming from a male only family environment after my mother left in my younger years).

I guess that the point that I am trying to make is that different forms of education (private/public, grammar, comprehensive, mixed/single sex) suit people differently.


----------



## patricks148 (May 26, 2018)

i went to both prep school and public and Boarded, taught me lot about self reliance, managed to go to a good university and get a job in the city.

We don't have any children, but if we did i wouldn't hesitate to send mine


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 26, 2018)

Full disclosure in that my daughter goes to a private all girls school.  Yes they are not cheap but we started saving when she was born to give her the opportunity if she wanted to go and passed the entrance tests. And you could argue that if we wanted a house like ours in an area near a sought after comp, then over the length of a mortgage, we would have probably paid more than the school fees to have it. Whilst we do OK, we are not hugely well paid, but as we started saving 11 years ago we have just cut our cloth accordingly when it comes to how we spend our money over the years.  But there is no way we could have suddenly found the money to send her if we hadn't of saved up.

There are many types of private schools and there is a big difference between say Eton which probably gives the impression that all private school are full of toffs, and other ones. Yes at my daughters school there are a few posh kids from massive houses, but there are also many whose parents just do normal jobs and who live in normal houses and have saved up. 

I did not want her to go just to get A star grades as you can mostly do that by hiring tutors if you are that way inclined.  For me it was to build her the confidence as a girl, for the pastoral care, for the small class sizes, to get her in a classroom where the vast majority of the kids want to be there, the facilities and just to give her the opportunity to do the best she can.  The new head is brilliant as she researches loads about what makes girls happy at school, how girls learn and what they need to succeed at school, and she really focuses on this. In fact in the speech she gave to prospective parents the GCSE/A level grades made up about 1% of her presentation.

I am a chair of governors at a state school (which my daughter did go to) and whilst I know that teachers in state schools work damn hard and there are some great schools out there, I also know the financial pressures they are under, the challenges they face and the tough choices they have to make.  And also how kids, especially girls in big comps, can kind of fall between the cracks a bit, especially the ones in the middle who are not high flyers or the ones with extra challenges who rightly get extra attention.  But I know that at her school now she will at least have the opportunity to flourish in whatever she wants to do and she will be taken care of.  And it's up to her really if she takes that opportunity.


----------



## larmen (May 26, 2018)

Years ago I thought I would never do it because it seems ridiculously expensive. While we are still years away from having to make a decision, it looks like the fees are less than we are currently paying for child care.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 26, 2018)

Big difference in doing what you consider best for your child and sending them as a status symbol.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 26, 2018)

larmen said:



			Years ago I thought I would never do it because it seems ridiculously expensive. While we are still years away from having to make a decision, it looks like the fees are less than we are currently paying for child care.
		
Click to expand...

My mate sent his kids to one of the most prestigious schools in Scotland. He always joked that as soon as they started he was actually saving money over his nursery fees.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 26, 2018)

I went to a Public School in the early and mid-sixties and couldn't wait leave immediately I had completed my O-levels. 

As a result I was determined that our children would be educated in the far more inclusive State system. 

However, I cannot definitely say that l would have stuck to those principles had we not had we not had excellent schools available to them. 

Certainly doesn't seem to have done either any harm as they are now in their thirties with successful careers and, most importantly, happy lives.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2018)

Watched the documentary on Grammar School entrance exams..  fascinating stuff.  It is not funny the amount of stress the kids and parents go thru to get the kids in the right school.   Commendable sacrifice by one of the moms who was getting her kid additional tutoring costing hundreds while she was not on much working in a shop.  Things we do for our kids...


----------



## londonlewis (May 30, 2018)

I went to Private school from the age of 7. My parents had to work seriously hard to do so and made significant sacrifices. They were not well off at all when we first started going and my dad had to sell off some of his radio kit to afford the fees (he is an amateur radio-ham). 

I became very independent from a young age. Was involved in a phenomenal amount of sport throughout school and have had amazing opportunities since. My one criticism is that public schools can create an environment where they spoon feed you everything you need to know. So is there the possibility that some come out of that system less prepared for further education? 

My wife went to state school. Excelled in academics and ended up with all A grades at GCSE, A-levels, a first class degree and a Masters with a distinction in her dissertation. She is far more qualified than me from an academic stand point and to a higher calibre. 
I didn't do badly; 11 GCSEs (8 A grades, 3 B grades), 4 a-levels (A,B,C,C) and a degree. But my wife smashed it. 

My kids will not be going to private school. The wife doesn't believe in it. And we feel we can't afford it. However, it is less than nursery costs so I am sure we could if we absolutely felt they had to go to private school to succeed in life. 

Private school is definitely not full of toffs and the upper class.


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2018)

My dad had some great jobs abroad with married status contracts and private education included. I flatly refused to go from state schools to a private school because my friends wouldnâ€™t be there. I kicked off royally, and dad worked 5 years in the UK, actually 4 years....

My younger sister, 10 years younger, went to a very exclusive private school. Good grades, good degree. Average job, and one of the most obnoxious people I have ever known.

Weâ€™ve not spoken for 8 years, and I doubt we ever will.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2018)

I took the entry exam and gained a scholarship to the school which my dad was determined for me attend. I point blank refused and he still to this day comments about it from time to time. 

I have no doubt Iâ€™d have a better (financially) job if Iâ€™d gone as the estate and school I went to hardly set you up for opportunities. I still managed decent grades at school and college then life got in the way before uni. Iâ€™m comfortable enough now and am still in constant contact with my best mates Iâ€™ve known since preschool. 

I very much doubt Iâ€™d be as happy as I am now if Iâ€™d gone.


----------



## brendy (May 30, 2018)

My three girls go/went (eldest has left and now in Grammar School) to private school. Very much like the guy in the OP,  I am stretched to the limit paying for it and at times do question our sacrifices to keep them there. I can take some solace in the fact the eldest girl has been diagnosed with Asperger's and managed to get the second highest transfer test score in the school meaning she had her choice of any school in NI. Middle girl is struggling with maths a little and we as parents agree that should she have been in a class of 30+ she would likely not have had the same help. Practically everything we do is for our three girls to try to set them up for later life and give them the start we believe is best.
Neither of us smoke, we don't drink much at all, maybe once in a month or two either of us will get out to socialise and our only vices are that I play golf and she loves her shoes (not your normal Clarks etc tho, these look like display things/toys, Google Irregular Choice!) though her health does slow her down quite a bit (compared to the kickboxing fitness girl I first met) so she doesn't get out much to enjoy them these days.
One wage can be made to go a long way but it means no new cars or holidays for quite a while, we are almost out the other side and honestly can't wait to have a decent amount of disposable income again, first world problems eh?


----------



## adam6177 (May 31, 2018)

A majority of the people I work with went to private school, most then went to Eaton and the like before going to Oxford or Cambridge for University and I've seen first hand what moving in those circles can do for your career.

My wife has worked for a private school for a few years now and my son went to the pre-school there and is now in their prep school.  I will do everything in my power to put him through private school as I believe it will give him the best future I can provide.

FYI I am not from that kind of background.  My mum was a nurse, my dad a mechanic and I went to one of the worst secondary schools local to me.


----------



## IanM (May 31, 2018)

My mum was a nurse, my dad a factory worker.  I passed an entrance exam to get a scholarship to a posh school.  (late 1970s) Boy did I get some stick for being "a scruff!"  No hugely pleasant to be honest, but it started me on a decent path.  I had great parents so I was never going to jail, but I now have a much better job and standard of living due to the education I got there.  

For the record, my sister went to the local comp and did just as well as me!

My mum often points out that as the common denominator, our success is down to her and dad!  

I guess these days is that you are less likely to have you kid in a class with really disruptive pupils


----------



## Jasonr (May 31, 2018)

I went to a small private school. Each year had 24 pupils maximum and each class was this size and smaller with options. But my younger brother went to a good local state school and I truly believe that my brother received a better and wider education. I was limited to 8 GCSE subjects and all of them were academic in nature. I was not great/did not enjoy science of which 3 of the 8 GCSEs were compulsory subjects.  

I went to college and because of my GCSE subjects I was sort of guided towards business studies which then limited me in work searches towards an office/city job. Whilst it has worked out OK and I am in quite a well paying job in the city with hindsight I am not suited to Office life nor do I find the work challenging or engaging enough. In fact I would go as far to say pretty dead end. 

Had I had the full breadth of subjects open to me as my brother had done perhaps I could have found my vocational passion.

This is my own experience but I do feel that my private education actually opened fewer doors. Also there are Private Schools and there are PRIVATE Schools going to Eaton / Harrow for example may open many doors in certain circles.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 31, 2018)

Jasonr said:



			I went to a small private school. Each year had 24 pupils maximum and each class was this size and smaller with options. But my younger brother went to a good local state school and I truly believe that my brother received a better and wider education. I was limited to 8 GCSE subjects and all of them were academic in nature. I was not great/did not enjoy science of which 3 of the 8 GCSEs were compulsory subjects.  

I went to college and because of my GCSE subjects I was sort of guided towards business studies which then limited me in work searches towards an office/city job. Whilst it has worked out OK and I am in quite a well paying job in the city with hindsight I am not suited to Office life nor do I find the work challenging or engaging enough. In fact I would go as far to say pretty dead end. 

Had I had the full breadth of subjects open to me as my brother had done perhaps I could have found my vocational passion.

This is my own experience but I do feel that my private education actually opened fewer doors. Also there are Private Schools and there are PRIVATE Schools going to Eaton / Harrow for example may open many doors in certain circles.
		
Click to expand...

There are a lot of differences in private schools.  Some are just exam factories and you get pushed to do 10 GCSEs with little choice over the subjects, which is mostly a vanity thing for the school. 

 The head at my daughters private school is very good as her school used to be like that, but the head has said they can now chose whatever ones they want as long as they do the basics and has reduced the number of GCSEs the kids do nowadays as she says once they have got 7, 8 tops then doing any extra is mostly pointless. In fact it can be counter productive. And she would rather they spend that time pursuing a hobby/non academic subject that they like, rather than studying for a mostly pointless extra couple of GCSEs.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2018)

I went to a public scool and I like to fink I got a reely good educashun.

I was offered a scholarship to a public school after my father died  (Bearwood Lakes is built on land that belonged to the school, I used to run cross country over it!). I felt out of place, during the holidays I went back to a council estate in Scotland whilst my classmates went to Mauritius with their rich banker daddies. But it taught me a lot about life and about learning to stand on my own two feet. The other big plus point is it made my CV stand out when I left school and went job hunting. My mother couldn't afford to send me to university but I've done alright for a kid from a rough estate.

For those fortunate enough to be in a position to privately educate their kids, I would say do it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2018)

I too was offered a place at a Glasgow 'private' school - Hutchie (for those who know Glasgow).  But I decided that I didn't want to go as I just knew that I'd feel out of place.  I'd lived in a posh Glasgow suburb for long enough (after an inner city start to life) to know the sorts who went to Hutchie - and I just knew that it wouldn't feel right.  I guess I might well have done very well - but who knows how I would have got on - so no regrets - and I got an excellent Scottish state secondary education.

Private schools might be great until the school decides that it no longer wishes to have your child as a student.  Further - if your child has special needs he or she is better off in the state system where schools must make provision and provide focussed support for your child.  You might not find the same sort of support at a Private School.  And if your child is difficult or is low-performing you mat well find yourself being asked to remove your child.  They are businesses and the business model of many is built upon results - with small classes one disruptive or poorly performing outlier child can negatively impact the story the school wishes to tell and sell to parents.

All that said - we have been fortunate that where we live we have some superb primary and secondary schools - providing pretty much as good an education as you might wish for your children.  Ours have come out with pretty good A-levels, and both got 2:1 degrees from good universities and are now starting to do pretty well and enjoying their jobs.  They have the confidence that Private Schools sell as something their students develop - but of course they do not have quite the same network of friends with rich and influential parents.  But you know what?  They rather dismiss that 'network' stuff as being very 20th Century.  They both know that life, - work, success and happiness - is what they themselves as confident millennials will make it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2018)

Have several customers and a couple of friends who are teachers in various private schools around Bucks, herts and london.

A very common comment is that some parents think that by throwing money around their academically average kids will automatically become total geniuses . 

The pressure to perform and achieve is so great that instances of stress and self harm have rocketed in recent years, 
This isnâ€™t just confined to private schools, the stress our young people are having to deal with is very different from 35 years ago


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2018)

<controversial stmt alert> amazing to see many have been thru the public school system. Is this reflected of this being a Golf forum. I am not saying that everyone is privileged or had it easy either (I am neither) but socially not doing too bad. 

Again that was an observation rather wanting to be provocative for the sake of it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2018)

Mudball said:



			<controversial stmt alert> amazing to see many have been thru the public school system. Is this reflected of this being a Golf forum. I am not saying that everyone is privileged or had it easy either (I am neither) but socially not doing too bad. 

Again that was an observation rather wanting to be provocative for the sake of it.
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt say â€œmanyâ€ . Some yes, but out of 24 posts on this thread only about 12-15 have attended private school, compare that to the number of active Forum members and the percentage is quite small.
Fully aware that there may well be more who havnt posted on this thread yet.

I went to a secondary Modern school, left at 16 to go to the local college, started work at 18, graduate of the University of Life ðŸ‘


----------



## KenL (May 31, 2018)

Private schooling does not provide better teaching, the only reason private schools can publish such good results is that they are selective.  Either that or they massage the figures.

It totally disgusts me that people get a leg up in their careers solely because they are an old etonian etc.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have several customers and a couple of friends who are teachers in various private schools around Bucks, herts and london.

A very common comment is that some parents think that by throwing money around their academically average kids will automatically become total geniuses . 

The pressure to perform and achieve is so great that instances of stress and self harm have rocketed in recent years, 
This isnâ€™t just confined to private schools,* the stress our young people are having to deal with is very different from 35 years ago*

Click to expand...

Really!    Do you mean it's easier now, from what I see many are more interested in Social Media than studying.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Full disclosure in that my daughter goes to a private all girls school.  Yes they are not cheap but we started saving when she was born to give her the opportunity if she wanted to go and passed the entrance tests. And you could argue that if we wanted a house like ours in an area near a sought after comp, then over the length of a mortgage, we would have probably paid more than the school fees to have it. Whilst we do OK, we are not hugely well paid, but as we started saving 11 years ago we have just cut our cloth accordingly when it comes to how we spend our money over the years.  But there is no way we could have suddenly found the money to send her if we hadn't of saved up.

There are many types of private schools and there is a big difference between say Eton which probably gives the impression that all private school are full of toffs, and other ones. Yes at my daughters school there are a few posh kids from massive houses, but there are also many whose parents just do normal jobs and who live in normal houses and have saved up. 

I did not want her to go just to get A star grades as you can mostly do that by hiring tutors if you are that way inclined.  For me it was to build her the confidence as a girl, for the pastoral care, for the small class sizes, to get her in a classroom where the vast majority of the kids want to be there, the facilities and just to give her the opportunity to do the best she can.  The new head is brilliant as she researches loads about what makes girls happy at school, how girls learn and what they need to succeed at school, and she really focuses on this. In fact in the speech she gave to prospective parents the GCSE/A level grades made up about 1% of her presentation.

I am a chair of governors at a state school (which my daughter did go to) and whilst I know that teachers in state schools work damn hard and there are some great schools out there, I also know the financial pressures they are under, the challenges they face and the tough choices they have to make.  And also how kids, especially girls in big comps, can kind of fall between the cracks a bit, especially the ones in the middle who are not high flyers or the ones with extra challenges who rightly get extra attention.  But I know that at her school now she will at least have the opportunity to flourish in whatever she wants to do and she will be taken care of.  And it's up to her really if she takes that opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I believe it's completely up to you how you spend your money and how you support your child's education but you do come over as a supporter of the left and Corbyn so how do you justify what appears  to be a paradox?


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			Private schooling does not provide better teaching, the only reason private schools can publish such good results is that they are selective.  Either that or they massage the figures.

It totally disgusts me that people get a leg up in their careers solely because they are an old etonian etc.
		
Click to expand...

Just on that. We're in the catchment for one of the 'best' non fee-paying schools in Scotland. The reason they have such 'good' exam results is that they ship out the less academically endowed to the local college to sit their exams there. Massaging the figures? Yep you betcha. It's not a state funded school and looks after it's own budget so it's effectively private.

Also it's one of the schools that everyone wants to get into so it amazed me when one it's alumni (a pal of mine) moaned that he wasn't progressing in his career because he didn't go to the right school. Yes mate, you've really had it hard.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Whilst I believe it's completely up to you how you spend your money and how you support your child's education but you do come over as a supporter of the left and Corbyn so how do you justify what appears  to be a paradox?
		
Click to expand...

For the umpteenth time I have voted Labour once in my life.  Just because I disagree with a fair amount of conservative policy does not mean I vote Labour. I do agree with some of Corbyn's policies and ideas, and whisper it, also the occasional Conservative ones as well.  But I also disagree with some Labour policies, and Lib Dem ones.  Justine Greening was a half decent education secretary, but she got shifted as she did not believe in grammar schools enough which the conservatives seem obsessed with. The politics of blindly agreeing with everything one party says and disagreeing with everything the other one says is just poisonous and is causing a huge amount of problems at the moment.  

And even if I was a member of the Labour party, wanting the best for your children is not the exclusive to one political party and is certainly not something I'd expect anyone to prioritise their political leanings over.  I am a chair of governors at a state school, so apart from those actually in schools, I imagine I have given more than most to the state education sector.  For free. And if my daughter did not want to go to the private school or did not pass the entrance tests then she would have gone to the local comp.

Private schools are not the enemy of state sector schools, there is no money being diverted from state sector schools into private schools. In fact if you shut down every private school now there would be even more strain on the state school sector. And even though I do not use the system now I will happily pay my taxes to support the state education sector for the good of the country. And there is no political dogma that will potentially harm the state school sector around private schools, unlike grammar schools, but that's a different argument.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			Private schooling does not provide better teaching, the only reason private schools can publish such good results is that they are selective.  *Either that or they massage the figures*.

It totally disgusts me that people get a leg up in their careers solely because they are an old etonian etc.
		
Click to expand...

Not quote sure how a school can massage GCSE and A level results as they kind of are what they are.  But please enlighten me with your conspiracy theory.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Really!    *Do you mean it's easier now*, from what I see many are more interested in Social Media than studying.
		
Click to expand...

No, kids are under a whole lot more stress today to conform, to pass that test at 11 years old, to wear that brand, to buy that game, to have lots of likes and Instagram followers.  Some of this comes from social media, some of it from wider societal changes. There are many more instances of mental health problems and blaming it on the kids, as some seem to want to do, is wrong.  As all they are doing is trying to fit into a society that we as adults have created for them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

Mudball said:



			<controversial stmt alert> amazing to see many have been thru the public school system. Is this reflected of this being a Golf forum. I am not saying that everyone is privileged or had it easy either (I am neither) but socially not doing too bad. 

Again that was an observation rather wanting to be provocative for the sake of it.
		
Click to expand...

Not that unexpected as golf is mostly a upper middle class sport for people with a decent amount of disposable income, and statistically that class are more likely to have gone to private school, so statistically more golfers would have gone to private school than some other sports.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not that unexpected as golf is mostly a upper middle class sport for people with a decent amount of disposable income, and statistically that class are more likely to have gone to private school, so statistically more golfers would have gone to private school than some other sports.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that just isn't true. Golf is more affordable now than it has ever been and in places like Scotland and Ireland it has always been very much a game for the people. You can play every week at a municipal course or via cheap booking websites for less money than a season ticket for a Premier league football club.


----------



## KenL (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not quote sure how a school can massage GCSE and A level results as they kind of are what they are.  But please enlighten me with your conspiracy theory.....
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they don't present pupils for an exam if they do not feel that they will pass with a high grade.  Most state funded schools (in Scotland at least) will allow candidates to sit exams and let them "have a go".


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			Perhaps they don't present pupils for an exam if they do not feel that they will pass with a high grade.  Most state funded schools (in Scotland at least) will allow candidates to sit exams and let them "have a go".
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think a private school will not allow a pupil to sit an exam if they may not get a high grade after after their parents have paid 10s of thousands of pounds over the years to send their child there? 

Most private schools provide a high level of education (and education is not just about final attainment grades) as they have kids who mostly come from a background where learning is encouraged and there are good teachers who have the resources and environment they need to do their job to the best of their ability.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Do you really think a private school will not allow a pupil to sit an exam if they may not get a high grade after after their parents have paid 10s of thousands of pounds over the years to send their child there? 

Most private schools provide a high level of education (and education is not just about final attainment grades) as they have good teachers who have the resources and environment they need to do their job to the best of their ability.
		
Click to expand...


It did happen at a grammer school in Kent last year..  all kicked off very badly 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...chool-unlawfully-excludes-pupils-failing-get/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not quote sure how a school can massage GCSE and A level results as they kind of are what they are.  But please enlighten me with your conspiracy theory.....
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that it is the case that unlike the State sector where all pupils are likely to be entered for GCSE exams certain independent schools will not.

As for A levels those unlikely to  succeed may find that it is "suggested " that they may not wish to continue their studies. 

These practices are pretty regularly applied by two schools local to me.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not that unexpected as golf is mostly a upper middle class sport for people with a decent amount of disposable income, and statistically that class are more likely to have gone to private school, so statistically more golfers would have gone to private school than some other sports.
		
Click to expand...

Complete guff


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			Perhaps they don't present pupils for an exam if they do not feel that they will pass with a high grade.  Most state funded schools (in Scotland at least) will allow candidates to sit exams and let them "have a go".
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with your thoughts.

At A levels the state six form college that my daughter went to, did not allow you to progress to exams unless they thought you were going to pass.

The same college, No different to requiring an A grade at GSCE in say Maths to take Maths A level at the same college (if I had my time again, I would not have been allowed to have take Maths for instance, which I got an A grade at A level but lower at O level, according to the teachers that we spoke to, someone like me does not exist..ie you can not pass A level if you didn't get an A grade at GSCE or equivalent. Just fails to recognise some people come on academically at different times in life)

All completely wrong IMHO, as it is just massaging the colleges figures for good exam passes in the subjects, a joke.....


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			Private schooling does not provide better teaching, the only reason private schools can publish such good results is that they are selective.  Either that or they massage the figures.

It totally disgusts me that people get a leg up in their careers solely because they are an old etonian etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes private schooling may not provide better teaching but it does provide more individual one on one time with the teacher which state schools cannot provide. 

My kids go to private school as my wife is a teacher in one. Like people have said already the difference in sending them there and the difference in sending them to a state school plus the cost of child care when they were younger was on a par, made total sense to send them to private school. 

I very much doubt my kids would be achieving the results they are if they went to state school and I think this is purely down to the size of classes and individual teacher time. I could be wrong but that's my own opinion on this.


----------



## KenL (Jun 1, 2018)

Mudball said:



			It did happen at a grammer school in Kent last year..  all kicked off very badly 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...chool-unlawfully-excludes-pupils-failing-get/

Click to expand...

See, it happens!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

KenL said:



			See, it happens!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, off rolling as it is called does occasionally happen in grammar schools and other state schools, I was never suggesting it did not.  I stated that private schools do not massage the figures and achieve good results by doing this.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes, off rolling as it is called does occasionally happen in grammar schools and other state schools, I was never suggesting it did not.  I stated that private schools do not massage the figures and achieve good results by doing this.
		
Click to expand...

That's funny as the mate who sends his kids to private school told me if there was even a whiff of the kids not passing they were told they couldn't take a specific subject.

We all know it goes on. 

A private education doesn't ensure academic brilliance. What it does provide is a calm learning environment with exceptional social development that you don't get at normal state schools with difficult pupils.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



*That's funny as the mate who sends his kids to private school told me if there was even a whiff of the kids not passing they were told they couldn't take a specific subject.*

We all know it goes on. 

A private education doesn't ensure academic brilliance. What it does provide is a calm learning environment with exceptional social development that you don't get at normal state schools with difficult pupils.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine any school worth its salt will help pupils to chose what they study based on their skills and competences. Thus ensuring pupils are not studying subjects that will just cause them to get upset and frustrated. That is not massaging the figures, that is just being a good school.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 1, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			For the umpteenth time I have voted Labour once in my life.  Just because I disagree with a fair amount of conservative policy does not mean I vote Labour. I do agree with some of Corbyn's policies and ideas, and whisper it, also the occasional Conservative ones as well.  But I also disagree with some Labour policies, and Lib Dem ones.  Justine Greening was a half decent education secretary, but she got shifted as she did not believe in grammar schools enough which the conservatives seem obsessed with. The politics of blindly agreeing with everything one party says and disagreeing with everything the other one says is just poisonous and is causing a huge amount of problems at the moment.  

And even if I was a member of the Labour party, wanting the best for your children is not the exclusive to one political party and is certainly not something I'd expect anyone to prioritise their political leanings over.  I am a chair of governors at a state school, so apart from those actually in schools, I imagine I have given more than most to the state education sector.  For free. And if my daughter did not want to go to the private school or did not pass the entrance tests then she would have gone to the local comp.

*Private schools are not the enemy of state sector schools, there is no money being diverted from state sector schools into private schools. In fact if you shut down every private school now there would be even more strain on the state school sector. And even though I do not use the system now I will happily pay my taxes to support the state education sector for the good of the country.* And there is no political dogma that will potentially harm the state school sector around private schools, unlike grammar schools, but that's a different argument.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you hold the same principles to people using Private Health Care.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 1, 2018)

Warning! may contain some bad language.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-to-working-class-private-school-201001222401


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 1, 2018)

My eldest son went to private school was worth the 6 year sacrifice ,worked a tonne of hours gave up family holidays etc but worth every penny now a chartered accountant with a big 4 financial company having gone thru there program, youngest point blankly refused to go.


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2018)

@Stevek 

Your child was clearly able and would have had success at any school.

You spent ~Â£60k on school fees, think how many golf holidays you could have for that!

How's the younger one doing?


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I imagine any school worth its salt will help pupils to chose what they study based on their skills and competences. Thus ensuring pupils are not studying subjects that will just cause them to get upset and frustrated. That is not massaging the figures, that is just being a good school.
		
Click to expand...

Schools are usually not the problem.

Parents that can't accept that their children are not capable of passing the highest level of qualifications are!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

KenL said:



			@Stevek 

Your child was clearly able and would have had success at any school.

You spent ~Â£60k on school fees, think how many golf holidays you could have for that!

How's the younger one doing?
		
Click to expand...

@KenL

The program he was on was was only done thru private schools , i don't regret for a minute sending him there , the youngest has just finished first year at Dundee Uni doing Law .


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			@KenL

The program he was on was was only done thru private schools , i don't regret for a minute sending him there , the youngest has just finished first year at Dundee Uni doing Law .
		
Click to expand...

That's great to hear.  A council school did not disadvantage your younger child one bit.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2018)

A friends daughter is very good in her at the prep school she is in. She was scouted by a Secondary private school as they are building a team and want to be national champs in 10 years. 
Parents are thrilled. The school fees is 21k. But they do get a sports scholarship of.... 1K .. happy days ..


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 2, 2018)

My son just finished at a state funded grammar school and is now off to UCL in September.

Private schools in the area achieve good results too but still not as good as the grammar. I assume itâ€™s due to grammars being selective and therefore having a concentration of very bright kids. Itâ€™s annoying but parents that can afford to send their kids to the private schools in the area opt instead to send them to this particular grammar school due to its reputation. Itâ€™s a shame because it deprives kids from less well off backgrounds the opportunity.

Private schools are needed because thereâ€™s simply not enough grammar schools. You only have to look at the GCSE result tables to see that private schools and grammars do produce the results.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

KenL said:



			That's great to hear.  A council school did not disadvantage your younger child one bit.
		
Click to expand...

My oldest son was bullied in primary school so i wasn't sending him to the same school as them so private school it was, do i regret it not for one second , for a kid who has come thru what he has I'm glad i did it .


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			My oldest son was bullied in primary school so i wasn't sending him to the same school as them so private school it was, do i regret it not for one second , for a kid who has come thru what he has I'm glad i did it .
		
Click to expand...

Funny that.  My nephew was bullied at private school and had to be removed for his mental well being! He joined in s1 and left after 2 months.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2018)

KenL said:



			Funny that.  My nephew was bullied at private school and had to be removed for his mental well being! He joined in s1 and left after 2 months.
		
Click to expand...

Got friends who kid got bullied in a private school in Y1-2 so moved to another private school and now thriving
Equally at another we had a case of a Year 2 girl told the very mixed group of boys that she did not want to play with them as â€˜she plays only with White boys!!â€™ .. you wonder where she get that view from.  She soon left and joined a high achieving girls only private school..


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

KenL said:



			Funny that.  My nephew was bullied at private school and had to be removed for his mental well being! He joined in s1 and left after 2 months.
		
Click to expand...


I don't see why I've to justify my decision to send my son to private school on here on any other place , but here goes ,my son has had 2 full plummenary heart valve replacements by the time he was 15 ,the local council schools couldn't give him his meds that he needed on a daily basis due to staff cuts ,the private school had the nurses available who could do that , he was a very quiet lad who excelled in maths did master classes at 9 years old at university on a saturday morning this led to the bullying as wasn't interested  in sports etc , my other son is totally different so he went to the local high school .

I just don't see what the problem is with sending your kids to private schools , i worked my butt of to give him that chance and now we can see the benefits of it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



*I don't see why I've to justify my decision* to send my son to private school on here on any other place , but here goes ,my son has had 2 full plummenary heart valve replacements by the time he was 15 ,the local council schools couldn't give him his meds that he needed on a daily basis due to staff cuts ,the private school had the nurses available who could do that , he was a very quiet lad who excelled in maths did master classes at 9 years old at university on a saturday morning this led to the bullying as wasn't interested  in sports etc , my other son is totally different so he went to the local high school .

*I just don't see what the problem is with sending your kids to private schools *, i worked my butt of to give him that chance and now we can see the benefits of it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to justify it, and there isn't a problem; it's your money, you spend it as you see fit. :thup:

If others have a problem with it, it's precisely that; THEIR problem.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 2, 2018)

The town I live in has some very expensive and exclusive private schools.  It seems like most of the Children I see in their uniforms these days are Chinese.


----------



## KenL (Jun 2, 2018)

@sawtooth.
Private schools and grammar schools only have good results because they are selective (and because their parents are supportive of their education).
Put any of those kids in any school and they would do just as well.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 2, 2018)

Private school and university was all paid for by my grandparents. 
My father said it would be my choice as to where I wanted to go. 

I chose a council school down the road with the kids I went to nursery with. 
I donâ€™t regret it. I donâ€™t regret not going to uni either.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 2, 2018)

I work with a guy who is quite 'anti' private schools, but also highly demanding of the comp school that his 3 daughters have attended. He's in a fairly wealthy area and is actually seriously dedicated to 'pushing' his daughters as hard as he can - and they all agree with/appreciate this! 

He's had lots of arguments with the comp school who didn't want to push his kids as hard as he/they desired! He resolved this by using a personal tutor and between them all they achieved pretty much better than their expectations! 1st daughter has just completed a Masters and was disappointed not to be awarded an internship at her targeted org - she subsequently found out that it was because they wanted to offer her an actual job (remuneration Â£60k!)! 

The middle daughter has a choice of several 'premium' red-brick Unis and the youngest is likely to end up in Oxford!

So comprehensive education is not necessarilly a barrier to top Unis! Unfortunately, it's often the 'educators' who are the ones who limit expectations/results! Recognising and encouraging talent/potential should be something that should be encouraged - as opposed to 'living with mediocrity'! And that particularly applies to 'comprehensives'! Private schools tend to be geared to recognise these atributes!

Oh, and FWIW, my background is an NZ education, where my brother was pushed and achieved a 1st Class Honours degree at the same Uni as Rutherford and where, I believe, Prof Ian Kerr (as in Kerr Metric) was encouraged to return to further (unsuccessfully) push him towards analysis of gravitons - study/analysis/definition of which a Nobel Prize has recently been awadd! And (at a lower level) my ex (now deceased) was a teacher at a mediocre comprehensive that, with a dedicated Head, made huge advances up the 'tables'! And there were also some highly successful 'non academic' achievements for those who were determined to achieve non-academic goals as well!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You don't have to justify it, and there isn't a problem; it's your money, you spend it as you see fit. :thup:

If others have a problem with it, it's precisely that; THEIR problem.
		
Click to expand...

+1. Agree


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2018)

KenL said:



			@sawtooth.
Private schools and grammar schools only have good results because they are selective (and because their parents are supportive of their education).
Put any of those kids in any school and they would do just as well.
		
Click to expand...

I agree to some extent but I donâ€™t think he would have achieved quite the same level at the local comp for various reasons.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 3, 2018)

Private schools hoover up many of the best teachers, many intelligent and motivated children and many engaged and interested parents. I'd say they have an overall negative impact on the state system.


----------



## KenL (Jun 3, 2018)

Not true about the best teachers.  A lot of the teachers in private schools get positions partly due to their ability to take a rugby or hockey team, not only their prowess as a teacher if a subject.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			I assume you hold the same principles to people using Private Health Care.
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure I get your point.  I don't have private health but my wife is lucky enough to have private health through work, she got cancer and was operated on within a week through the private health. She may well have survived anyway through the NHS, but again I am not for a second going to question anyone for having/using private health.

I have made it clear several times that I think the current government needs to do more to fund the public sector.  I am in relatively lucky position to be able to afford using the private sector version of education, but things like health and education should not be left just for the private sector to provide.  I don't see a problem with a well funded public sector being available alongside the option to get services privately if you want to.  As long as one is not causing substantial harm to the other.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jun 3, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I work with a guy who is quite 'anti' private schools, but also highly demanding of the comp school that his 3 daughters have attended. He's in a fairly wealthy area and is actually seriously dedicated to 'pushing' his daughters as hard as he can - and they all agree with/appreciate this! 

He's had lots of arguments with the comp school who didn't want to push his kids as hard as he/they desired! He resolved this by using a personal tutor and between them all they achieved pretty much better than their expectations! 1st daughter has just completed a Masters and was disappointed not to be awarded an internship at her targeted org - she subsequently found out that it was because they wanted to offer her an actual job (remuneration Â£60k!)! 

The middle daughter has a choice of several 'premium' red-brick Unis and the youngest is likely to end up in Oxford!

So comprehensive education is not necessarilly a barrier to top Unis! Unfortunately, it's often the 'educators' who are the ones who limit expectations/results! Recognising and encouraging talent/potential should be something that should be encouraged - as opposed to 'living with mediocrity'! And that particularly applies to 'comprehensives'! Private schools tend to be geared to recognise these atributes!

Oh, and FWIW, my background is an NZ education, where my brother was pushed and achieved a 1st Class Honours degree at the same Uni as Rutherford and where, I believe, Prof Ian Kerr (as in Kerr Metric) was encouraged to return to further (unsuccessfully) push him towards analysis of gravitons - study/analysis/definition of which a Nobel Prize has recently been awadd! And (at a lower level) my ex (now deceased) was a teacher at a mediocre comprehensive that, with a dedicated Head, made huge advances up the 'tables'! And there were also some highly successful 'non academic' achievements for those who were determined to achieve non-academic goals as well!
		
Click to expand...

Getting! a! headache!! reading! this! with! so! many! exclamation!!!! marks!!...ouch


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			Getting! a! headache!! reading! this! with! so! many! exclamation!!!! marks!!...ouch
		
Click to expand...

Whoopee! It's your problem! Get over it!!


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jun 3, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Whoopee! It's your problem! Get over it!!
		
Click to expand...

13/14 sentences finish with an exclamation mark, extraordinary enthusiasm(!)
It's definitely my problem, my OCD tendencies mean I can't help reading sentences with exclamations as if the writer is delivering an extreme and intensely earnest manner...I hate my brain sometimes &#128578;


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			13/14 sentences finish with an exclamation mark, extraordinary enthusiasm(!)
It's definitely my problem, my OCD tendencies mean I can't help reading sentences with exclamations as if the writer is delivering an extreme and intensely earnest manner...I hate my brain sometimes &#128578;
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we could actually get back to the essence of the thread!


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jun 3, 2018)

The premise of private education in my view is either to provide higher quality education for those who can afford it, or a status symbol for those who can afford it. 

For both those reasons, I'm out. 

It's not that my family couldn't afford to provide it for our kids if we really put our resources into it - we just don't want our children growing up within an elite system which excludes the many, even if that disadvantages them for joining certain 'circles' in the future. 

Their talents, in my opinion, will always have the opportunity to shine.


----------



## KenL (Jun 3, 2018)

Well said assassin!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			The premise of private education *in my view* is either to provide higher quality education for those who can afford it, or a status symbol for those who can afford it. 

For both those reasons, I'm out. 

It's not that my family couldn't afford to provide it for our kids if we really put our resources into it - we just don't want our children growing up within an elite system which excludes the many, even if that disadvantages them for joining certain 'circles' in the future. 
...
		
Click to expand...

Seems to me you are as much a snob as those you are criticising!



the smiling assassin said:



			Their talents, in my opinion, will always have the opportunity to shine.
		
Click to expand...

That's the proper attitude! Though I'm not totally convinced it's correct for everyone!

Btw/FWIW. I've assisted in raising 3 quite talented kids who excelled (School Captain; Deputy Head Girl; Head Boy) in a Comprehensive environment (and non-Red Brick Uni) and would almost certainly have done so in a 'Private' (and Red Brick or better Uni) one as well. It was (pretty much) their choice to go the Comprehensive route!

I'm afraid the 'elite system' will always exist! What I believe needs to happen is that opportunities are based on ability/merit/talent as opposed to the nature of the tie that a candidate wears!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 3, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not 100% sure I get your point.  I don't have private health but my wife is lucky enough to have private health through work, she got cancer and was operated on within a week through the private health. She may well have survived anyway through the NHS, but again I am not for a second going to question anyone for having/using private health.

I have made it clear several times that *I think the current government needs to do more to fund the public sector*.  I am in relatively lucky position to be able to afford using the private sector version of education, but things like health and education should not be left just for the private sector to provide.  I don't see a problem with a well funded public sector being available alongside the option to get services privately if you want to.  As long as one is not causing substantial harm to the other.
		
Click to expand...

An interesting post.  I assumed (maybe incorrectly) that you had more of a Socialist outlook on these matters.   Maybe you could explain how the Government should increase spending on the Public Sector?  As they are sitting on a Â£1.7 Trillion deficit; increased spending would mean we live even further beyond our means, would you suggest increasing income tax/National Insurance by 50% or raise the upper levels to 90p in the pound or maybe even  a massive increase in immigration as it is supposed to create huge increases in tax revenue.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			Getting! a! headache!! reading! this! with! so! many! exclamation!!!! marks!!...ouch
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			The premise of private education in my view is either to provide higher quality education for those who can afford it, or a status symbol for those who can afford it. 

For both those reasons, I'm out. 

It's not that my family couldn't afford to provide it for our kids if we really put our resources into it - we just don't want our children growing up within an elite system which excludes the many, even if that disadvantages them for joining certain 'circles' in the future. 

Their talents, in my opinion, will always have the opportunity to shine.
		
Click to expand...

Bites nose off to spite face? Inverted snobbery?

#1 daughter went to a very rough comp. Achieved excellent GCSE grades and her predictions for A level were exceptional, which she achieved. In the run up to her A levels she went for interview at Oxford but didnâ€™t get in, although others there for interview with far poorer predictions did - the right schools.

She left uni with a 1st class honours and top student out of 240. But then she came up against the â€˜old boyâ€™ network. 

She has forged a fantastic career through exceptional graft, whilst her husband went to the right school, and the Oxford. Subsequently, with poor grades heâ€™s walked into top jobs.

The system stinks but, like the offside rule, someone else has created rules weâ€™re stuck with.


----------



## KenL (Jun 4, 2018)

That's absolutely disgusting Hobbit!

Prejudice like that (or any other form of it) in this and age is a disgrace :-(


----------



## Mudball (Jun 4, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			An interesting post.  I assumed (maybe incorrectly) that you had more of a Socialist outlook on these matters.   Maybe you could explain how the Government should increase spending on the Public Sector?  As they are sitting on a Â£1.7 Trillion deficit; increased spending would mean we live even further beyond our means, would you suggest increasing income tax/National Insurance by 50% or raise the upper levels to 90p in the pound or maybe even  a massive increase in immigration as it is supposed to create huge increases in tax revenue.
		
Click to expand...

... easier to put some additional tax pensioners because they had it easy ... JustSaying  :ears:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			The premise of private education in my view is either to provide higher quality education for those who can afford it, or a status symbol for those who can afford it. 

For both those reasons, I'm out. 

It's not that my family couldn't afford to provide it for our kids if we really put our resources into it - we just don't want our children growing up within an elite system which excludes the many, even if that disadvantages them for joining certain 'circles' in the future. 

*Their talents, in my opinion, will always have the opportunity to shine*.
		
Click to expand...

In an ideal world then yet.  But unfortunately, due to the myriad of demands being put on schools nowadays when it comes to raising attainment and progress for every class of pupil (SEND, pupil premium, low achievers, medium achievers, high achievers, boys, etc etc, the list goes on and one and on), coupled with a reduction in income for most state schools, that is not always the case.  

And that to be honest is what I am paying for to send my child to a private school, not to get 9 A stars but the opportunity to do her best and raise her confidence under an education system that is tailored to how girls learn, socialise and succeed.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 4, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			The premise of private education in my view is either to provide higher quality education for those who can afford it, or a status symbol for those who can afford it. 

For both those reasons, I'm out. 

It's not that my family couldn't afford to provide it for our kids if we really put our resources into it - we just don't want our children growing up within an elite system which excludes the many, even if that disadvantages them for joining certain 'circles' in the future. 

Their talents, in my opinion, will always have the opportunity to shine.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree. Like a few on here have said already we can't really afford it but go without certain things to send our kids but feel that it is worth it for the education, small class sizes and sporting opportunities they can do at school. 

I don't know about this elite system you speak off. I know we definitely aren't part of that and the status symbol is definitely something that doesn't interest us or our kids families. 

The decision was always down to a comparison to state for the breakfast/after school costs compared to school fee's which were very similar and the 3 points above. Nothing else.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			An interesting post.  I assumed (maybe incorrectly) that you had more of a Socialist outlook on these matters.   Maybe you could explain how the Government should increase spending on the Public Sector?  As they are sitting on a Â£1.7 Trillion deficit; increased spending would mean we live even further beyond our means, would you suggest increasing income tax/National Insurance by 50% or raise the upper levels to 90p in the pound or maybe even  a massive increase in immigration as it is supposed to create huge increases in tax revenue.
		
Click to expand...

Not dodging the question but I suspect my answer will be way off topic. Plus the mention of immigration is sailing dangerously close to invoking B word, Hoggie will then chime in and before we know it it's yet another thread about the same subject. So I won't spoil it.

No comment.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 4, 2018)

Mudball said:



			... easier to put some additional tax pensioners because they had it easy ... JustSaying  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Pensioners should be treated no different to anyone else. If they earn enough then they should pay the appropriate tax, they should also not receive state benefits unless they genuinely need them, just like everyone else.


----------



## joshuametcalfe (Dec 2, 2019)

You understand that it is imperative to get informed and ask many questions when a child is interested in a particular program. If some middle-class couples are able to pay for these costs, even if they are tightening their belts, this is not the case for everyone! For this reason, among other things, there is a debate in the public square to decide what fees the public school can charge parents. Many people think with reason that all children should be able to choose subjects that match their interests, with no associated costs. do my homework On the private school side, many colleges provide financial assistance to families in need. Know that scholarships are awarded based on family income and not on academic achievement. If your child wants to attend a particular college, but you can not afford it, do not hesitate to submit your application.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 2, 2019)

joshuametcalfe said:



			You understand that it is imperative to get informed and ask many questions when a child is interested in a particular program. If some middle-class couples are able to pay for these costs, even if they are tightening their belts, this is not the case for everyone! For this reason, among other things, there is a debate in the public square to decide what fees the public school can charge parents. Many people think with reason that all children should be able to choose subjects that match their interests, with no associated costs. do my homework On the private school side, many colleges provide financial assistance to families in need. Know that scholarships are awarded based on family income and not on academic achievement. If your child wants to attend a particular college, but you can not afford it, do not hesitate to submit your application.
		
Click to expand...


Agree.. recently visited a Top Secondary School in South London.  Spoke to the Burser there.  Their first advice is to put an application for bursery along with school admission.  She mentioned that they undersstand that just because you live in a million $ house in London, does not mean you are a millionaire.  Her view was - for the right kind of kid, they will find the money.

And finally, Acc 2 her, if you get a bursery at the school the other children wont know that you have a bursery.  So wont disadvantage kids on the playground


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Agree.. recently visited a Top Secondary School in South London.  Spoke to the Burser there.  Their first advice is to put an application for bursery along with school admission.  She mentioned that they undersstand that just because you live in a million $ house in London, does not mean you are a millionaire.  Her view was - for the right kind of kid, they will find the money.

And finally, Acc 2 her, if you get a bursery at the school the other children wont know that you have a bursery.  So wont disadvantage kids on the playground
		
Click to expand...


the poor souls living in a million pound house who cant afford to put their kids through private school looking for bursaries? seriously? WALOFS


----------



## Mudball (Dec 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			the poor souls living in a million pound house who cant afford to put their kids through private school looking for bursaries? seriously? WALOFS
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, just because you are asset rich does not mean you have the cash flow to get thru school.  Plenty of people i know have either inherited / moved back w parents / had their area gentrified and now find that they have assets to show (and dont want to sell and move out of the area)


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Indeed, just because you are asset rich does not mean you have the cash flow to get thru school.  Plenty of people i know have either inherited / moved back w parents / had their area gentrified and now find that they have assets to show (and dont want to sell and move out of the area)
		
Click to expand...


then borrow against the assets, liquidate some assets or move and leave the bursaries for those who actually need them to have that sort of opportunity, cant believe the intention of these bursaries is for those who are a little cash poor at the time!


----------



## rulefan (Sep 13, 2020)

Covid has demonstrated at least one advantage. Two of my grandchildren are at private school. The school has been able to afford to run, in effect, a full schooling syllabus during the pandemic whilst local state schools in the area have been shut down


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 13, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Covid has demonstrated at least one advantage. Two of my grandchildren are at private school. The school has been able to afford to run, in effect, a full schooling syllabus during the pandemic whilst local state schools in the area have been shut down
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the state schools were not shut down as that would have been against the law unless there were covid outbreaks in the school, but the educational offering would probably have been nowhere near what the private school offered.


----------



## KenL (Sep 13, 2020)

I worked my socks off during lockdown providing notes, worksheets and feedback on work submitted by pupils. All my colleagues  did likewise.  Local authority high school.


----------

